# Vans Encore Boots - thoughts?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

where do they hurt? side of the forefoot? heel? bottom? toes? ankle? instep?


----------



## Juzzs8 (May 16, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> where do they hurt? side of the forefoot? heel? bottom? toes? ankle? instep?


 forefoot mostly!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

are you lacing them up really tight or leaving them loose on the bottom? stock insole?


----------



## Juzzs8 (May 16, 2008)

As tIght as I can at start of day. Then I usually gotta loosen em off cause pains given me the shits halfway through the day.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

try some aftermarket insoles, you can go as cheap as superfeet or as expensive as full custom orthotics


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

I feel your pain man, I have ridden in them for 3 years now and this past season they made my feet kill. Even after the first run I could feel my feet starting to ache. I think the problem is that the insoles packed out. The reason I think this is because for the first two seasons in them I didnt do a lot of terrain park and what I did do was pretty mellow, but this past season I was all about the park and the boots didnt absorb any of impact on landing. I was considering buying some cheap aftermarket insoles to save the boots because personally I love the flex, overall response, and boa system of the boots, as the season draws near I am getting very tempted to buy new boots all together. Hope this helped!


----------



## Juzzs8 (May 16, 2008)

cheers guys.

will try some insoles.


----------



## Juzzs8 (May 16, 2008)

I ended up with Burton Driver X's!!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Juzz

You get lost in a drift for the last three years? 

More Zombies...........:icon_scratch:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

We've reached that point in the off-season where people are really beginning to feel it. They go looking for something snowboarding-related to get their fix, end up here, and post to any interesting-looking thread without looking at the last-posted date. We then get to make fun of them.

And some of them hang around to get revenge, so it's all win-win. :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well in this instance it was the op digging up the necro for a good time.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Donutz said:


> We've reached that point in the off-season where people are really beginning to feel it. They go looking for something snowboarding-related to get their fix, end up here, and post to any interesting-looking thread without looking at the last-posted date. We then get to make fun of them.
> 
> And some of them hang around to get revenge, so it's all win-win. :laugh:



True. I bumped my own trip report post from last year. Times are rough man.


----------

